# 100فولط من عجلة دراجة عادية +مخطط لعجلة داتية الدوران



## bibirizzo (13 أغسطس 2009)

100 فولط كهرباء من عجلة دراجة عادية http://www.ziddu.com/download/6034226/.avihtml


----------



## Speeder (17 أغسطس 2009)

يا أخي همكم الوحيد هو جني بعض السنتات من الموقع اللعين زيدو
لا تنشر هده الأكاديب


----------



## Speeder (17 أغسطس 2009)

لقد اتعبنما في تحميل هدا الملف التافه


----------



## عبدالرحمن همام (24 أغسطس 2009)

speeder قال:


> يا أخي همكم الوحيد هو جني بعض السنتات من الموقع اللعين زيدو
> لا تنشر هده الأكاديب


بارك الله فيك يا اخي على تنبيهنا من هذا الشخص وامثاله
هذا منتدى محترم وهو لنشر العلم
ربنا يهدي الجميع


----------



## الامزون (19 سبتمبر 2009)

خرائط كهرباء دراجات نارية


----------



## الامزون (19 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم من لديه خرائط كهرباء الدراجات


----------



## fagrelsabah (19 سبتمبر 2009)

speeder قال:


> يا أخي همكم الوحيد هو جني بعض السنتات من الموقع اللعين زيدو
> لا تنشر هده الأكاديب




وللاسف الشديد كلامك صح 
جملت الفلم واتضح انه مروحة من الالومنيوم تدوور فى مواجهه الرياح ولايوجد مولد كهربي ولا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

حرام وضح تلك الموضوعات ولا علاقه لها بعنوان الموضوع فلايوجد كهرباء ولايوجد عجلة جاذبية ولا قطران 


اتمنى من الاخ المشرف اتخاذ اللازم مع تلك الموضوعات 
فحرام تنزيل فديوه13 ميجا والسرعه بالموقع بطيئة سيئة جدا وللاسف ملى بالصفحات المشبوهه والممتلئه بالاعلانات والصفحات السئية

وللا سف كل موضوعاته مثل هذا مضيعه واهدار للوقت والمال


----------



## fagrelsabah (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*Rotor test 2 wind 18m/s*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTCFicOGc2s&NR=1


----------



## mnci (21 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا للاخوة التوضيح...................................


----------

